# Gaming-PC-Einsteiger und brauche Beratung bezüglich PC-Komponente



## Josie742 (28. September 2020)

*Gaming-PC-Einsteiger und brauche Beratung bezüglich PC-Komponente*

Schon mal vorab: Das hier wird mein erster Desktop-PC und ich bin ein blutiger Anfänger.
Als ich mit der Recherche angefangen habe, wurde mir konstant von Fertig-PCs abgeraten und ich traue mir nicht zu, einen zusammenzubauen. Also habe ich mich nach Webseiten erkundigt, die mich Basismodelle konfigurieren lassen und habe mir dann auf denen einen PC zusammengestellt. Da ich aber wie gesagt keine Erfahrungen mit irgendwas habe, wollte ich mich hier erkundigen, ob ich irgendwelche Änderungen vornehmen kann, die die Leistung des PCs verbessern können oder ob ich an einer Stelle zuviel Geld ausgebe.

1. PC ist von one.de und hat folgende Komponente: 877.48€
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide Series 275R (ATX)
Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 5 3600 (6x 3.60 - 4.20 GHz; 65W)
Kühlung: Alpenföhn Silent SI (95W)
Arbeitsspeicher: 16 GB DDR4 Crucial 2666 MHz (2x 8 GB)
Grafikkarte: 4 GB NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1650 SUPER KFA² EX
Mainboard: MSI X470 GAMING PLUS MAX (Chipsatz: X470 / ATX)
Festplatte: 1 TB M.2 PCIe x4 - WD Blue SN550 NVMe SSD
Netzteil: 600 Watt - be quiet! System Power B9 - 80+ Bronze

2. PC ist von Mifcom und hat folgende Komponente: 886€
Gehäuse: SilentiumPC - Signum SG1M
Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 5 3600, 6x 3.6GHz, 32MB L3-Cache
Kühlung: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim | 92mm PWM-Lüfter
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB DDR4-2400 | 2x 8GB
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1650 4GB | MSI Gaming X
Mainboard: MSI B450M Pro-M2 Max
Festplatte: 1TB Samsung 870 QVO | bis zu 560 MB/s lesen
Netzteil: 450W - Xilence Performance A+ III

Wenn das Zusammenstellen fehlschlägt, habe ich beschlossen, dass ich auf einen Fertig-PC zurückgreifen werde. Da denke ich über einen der G5-Reihe nach...


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2020)

Beide PCs haben eine recht schwache Grafikkarte. Da wirst du nicht lange Deine Freude haben, wenn es um neueste Games geht. Bei dem Mifcom-PC ist noch nicht mal die "Super"-Version der GTX 1650 drin, die ist deutlich schwächer. Ist denn bei den Preisen Windows mit dabei?

So oder so: die PCs sind relativ teuer. Ich hab mal bei Agando geschaut, bei denen hab ich schon relativ oft ganz ordentliche PCs gesehen - da gibt es aktuell zb dieses Angebot: https://www.agando-shop.de/product_info.php/info/p109090   das wäre DEUTLICH schneller als die beiden PCs von One oder Mifcom. Der einzige Nachteil im Vergleich zu den beiden anderen PCs ist, dass der Agando-PC keinen richtigen CPU-Kühler hat - da kannst du aber einen für 20-30€ auswählen anstelle des AMD-Kühlers. Und die RXT 2060 ist strenggenommen veraltet - aber das ist ja egal, die Leistung liegt locker 45% über der GTX 1650 Super und 90% über der normalen GTX 1650. 


Wenn du selber zusammenstellst, könntest du evlt. noch ein wenig mehr Leistung rausholen fürs gleiche Geld, FALLS du selber zusammenbaust.


----------



## Josie742 (28. September 2020)

Wow danke für das gute Angebot von Agando!
Das werde ich auch nochmal in Betracht ziehen. Und ja, bei beiden PCs ist Windows mit dabei.


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2020)

Josie742 schrieb:


> Wow danke für das gute Angebot von Agando!
> Das werde ich auch nochmal in Betracht ziehen. Und ja, bei beiden PCs ist Windows mit dabei.



Bei dem von Agando glaub ich auch. Ggf., wenn genug Geld über ist, kannst du ja noch eine Festplatte dazunehmen, oder eine schnellere SSD. Denn auch dann, wenn schon eine M.2-SSD eingebaut ist, kann die relativ langsam sein, evlt. nur 500-550 MB/s. Eine mit 1TB, M.2 und PCIe kann oft mehr als 2000 MB/s schaffen, die kostet dann so ab ca 100€ - die langsameren oder auch 2,5-Zoll-SDDs für SATA eher nur 70€. Kann also sein, dass du für 50-70€ Aufpreis eine sehr schnelle reinkonfigurieren kannst.


----------

